# Football Season



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 1, 2019)

Go Ducks!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2019)

Gamecocks are 0-1
Good luck


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 1, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gamecocks are 0-1
> Good luck



So are my Ducks after yesterday’s game.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2019)

Friggin birds


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 1, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Friggin birds



They’d all likely taste good roasted up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 30, 2022)

We have a new American rule football season next weekend. I still say go Ducks!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2022)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We have a new American rule football season next weekend. I still say go Ducks!!!!


We won a bowl game at the end of last season!
Go South Carolina GAMECOCKS


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 30, 2022)

We lost our division championship game last year. Our last game …


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2022)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We lost our division championship game last year. Our last game …


We've sucked since Spurrier left.
So I'm not expecting much


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2022)

SC had a 35-14 win against Georgia state.
Even though it's a win it was an ugly win against a team in a much "lower" conference.
From what I could tell EVERY SEC conference team won yesterday. That's great for the SEC but makes our schedule pretty rough. 
Thus is probably not going to be a great year for us.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 5, 2022)

1st guys, lets get one thing clear, among friends.....there is always an outstretched arm for the dallas fan, they need our help.

says the Redskins fan....<LOL>

I did not go to SC but paid tuition for 3 yrs after my son played for a D3 team for a year before transferring to SC to concentrate on academics...or so I was led to believe..... In reality it was where all his "usual suspects" went and he missed his friends. Anyway, the Tradition of the "little black dress" for the girls at football games was a simple stoke of genius to load the stadium on Parents Weekend. ...not that they ever had trouble packing it. I had a blast riding down for that each year. 

I don't just like the game as a fan, I tried out under Gibbs(1) (cause I'm old) and as fans we had hopes for Spurrier , we really did, we watched him sacrifice that QB of his(name?was that Ramsey?) trying to prove his "spread offense" is a world that was faster than college speed.....IMHO; he greatly underestimated the delta btwn pro and college ball. That QB got lit up so often I began to call him Sparky! Tough guy though....

Spurrier went to SC from there....so we got to see his success down there when my son attended. Make no mistake, Steve was a GOD down there as Z knows. He was every bit the "Nick Saban" of SC. The people loved him & the players respected and responded and he was able to put some great teams together. Kids got me a Gamecock sweatshirt ....of course they got me the;
" I love Co__" sweatshirt....yeah, no, we aren't wearing that kids....sick group, they are a sick group...

Enjoy the games guys.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> 1st guys, lets get one thing clear, among friends.....there is always an outstretched arm for the dallas fan, they need our help.
> 
> says the Redskins fan....<LOL>
> 
> ...


Spurrier made us nationally relevant.
We beat a #1 ranked ALABAMA team and clobbered CLEMSON five years in a row.
We also had wins against Miami, Ohio state, Michigan and Florida.
Most years we were in the top ten. Some years in the top 5.
Those were some great years!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 5, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> SC had a 35-14 win against Georgia state.
> Even though it's a win it was an ugly win against a team in a much "lower" conference.
> From what I could tell EVERY SEC conference team won yesterday. That's great for the SEC but makes our schedule pretty rough.
> Thus is probably not going to be a great year for us.


LSU lost and messed up the SEC dominated 15-0 for the weekend.
It's officially 14-1
Not too shabby.
It'll be a strong conference again. CAROLINA will be near the bottom of the heap.


----------



## Wishbone (Sep 5, 2022)

Boomer Sooner!


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 5, 2022)

As college ball goes, I was born in Ann Arbor when it really was a small College town. We had an apple orchard there & both my folks went there....got the very 1 soda of my life on the campus circa 1960(5 cents, Sprite in a bottle-the vertical pull bottle machine with the skinny glass door).....and they have the Big House.....kinda hard to argue that pedigree......and their human...Appalachian State anyone<LOL>?

We caught part of the Fla/LSU game...though the half anyway......pretty even at that point.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 6, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I missed the game.
> *I've been trying to track down a water leak in my garage.*



When you get it buttoned up, maybe you can lend your leak detection/repair skillset to NASA for a day or so? You re a lot closer than I am!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 8, 2022)

Tonight is the opening game for this year’s NFL season!!! Buffalo Bills vs. Super Bowl Campion Rams. I pick the *Bills* all the way tonight!!!


----------



## Lyn W (Sep 8, 2022)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 279800
> View attachment 279801
> 
> Go Ducks!!!


Good to see you Ken! I hope you are well.
Good luck to your team.


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 9, 2022)

Looks like they clobbered them............

Ken is happy this morning, unless he's hung over and has to go to work.......if he's 25, he's still happy....however if he's 50...he's prob half & half!

Good for you brother...I stopped watching a couple years ago(we all have to mention that)...you know when. I do enjoy the game though and will watch College or a set or 5 of pro downs. I packed my old leather Redskins Team Duffle(this thing is NICE) this morning to head over to Kerry's today after work so I haven't forgotten. Can I ask a question that has been bothering me...what the heck is a "commander", they have been playing in the Skins stadium?? What's up with that?

LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 9, 2022)

Not hung over this morning. My days of enjoying alcohol are long gone. I am tired though. 
It was a great night to cheer the Bills. I’m tired from spending my free time trying to form a tv football viewing schedule for this upcoming weekend. Go DUCKS and go Niners!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 17, 2022)

We’ve got a new day of college football today here in the states! As usual, I say 
GO DUCKS!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 17, 2022)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We’ve got a new day of college football today here in the states! As usual, I say
> GO DUCKS!!!!


After the first quarter BYU -0 Oregon-10


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm going to turn off my television until January.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 17, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to turn off my television until January.


Lol


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 19, 2022)

Kerry worked me like a rented mule on Saturday so I didn't get to see any college ball. Then she committed a felony by leaning out to the garage where I was assembling a 4-wheel cart, to tell me that our friends who were coming over for dinner later, were going to be there any minute!

I had worked all day....I looked like Hagrid for Gods sake....LOL 

I did manage to see that team in DC find a way to lose again.....flashes....they get flashes but nothing consistent...I lot of stupid mistakes. Aren't we still supposed to learn from them or is that by the wayside now? Hey, I always leave open the possibility that it's me and I'm "behind the times".......lol.

Maybe Z's got the right idea?


----------

